# Followspot Gel Frame



## Hughesie (Dec 5, 2007)

i was working, well my first paid event this was a while ago and it only becomes funny now. so i was the followspot operator and our house spot is located upstairs in front of the upstairs seating and i undo one of the gel frames on our selecon performer 1200 followspot and i put it in and as i start changing to the next one one of the other gel frames falls from upstairs and misses a sound guy by about 4 inches. i come down to get it and he tells me i should be more careful and he would never work with a person like me if im always this unsafe. well about a week ago im standing in front of this guy talking to him about work experience, he doesn't remember and i want to keep it that way.


----------



## Techiegirly (Dec 10, 2007)

Sound people are usually pretty cranky  J/K not trying to offend anyone.
Hey crap happens, that's why we have the expression,"heads"! I work in one house where the spot booth is right over the house and there's nothing keeping you from dropping things on the old blue hairs below during a show. I've come soooo close to dropping stuff before. There's no yelling heads then :neutral: they'd never hear it.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 16, 2007)

The run I am on now they switched us from 19 degrees with gel changers to 10 degrees with a set of gel frames. The changes are a lot more of a pain now, espcially the frost + whatever changes.


----------



## Charc (Dec 16, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> The run I am on now they switched us from 19 degrees with gel changers to 10 degrees with a set of gel frames. The changes are a lot more of a pain now, espcially the frost + whatever changes.



You are using S4s as followspots? Nice... Quality... Though I think the theatre I'm working at in january uses 5ºs as followspots... Why though? It just seems like a bad decision. (Budget and space aside.)


----------



## Footer (Dec 16, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> You are using S4s as followspots? Nice... Quality... Though I think the theatre I'm working at in january uses 5ºs as followspots... Why though? It just seems like a bad decision. (Budget and space aside.)



S4's make GREAT spots, especially in truss locations. If you have a bit of cash, you can get a mount from city theatrical specifically for the S4s that balance them and all that good stuff. I have done shows with 8 spots before, 2 being midgets HMI's and 6 being 10 deg, I did not have the budget for 6 more spots nor had the space for them. Go see wicked, they have 3 spot ops that run s4's with the city theatrical kit plus color scrollers on them. Drop in an iris and you get a very well matched light to the rest of your rig.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 16, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> S4's make GREAT spots, especially in truss locations. If you have a bit of cash, you can get a mount from city theatrical specifically for the S4s that balance them and all that good stuff. I have done shows with 8 spots before, 2 being midgets HMI's and 6 being 10 deg, I did not have the budget for 6 more spots nor had the space for them. Go see wicked, they have 3 spot ops that run s4's with the city theatrical kit plus color scrollers on them. Drop in an iris and you get a very well matched light to the rest of your rig.


S4's also don't take up nearly as much space in the booth as a full-size Altman or Lycian unit. We used 2 S4-10 units for our production of Urinetown, as we had no where in the house and no where in the cats to run followspots from. And since the sound was run from out in the balcony, we took the sound op's position and turned it in to a followspot position, and used the area next to the lighting console for another followspot position.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 16, 2007)

another perk of source 4's is that the lamp can be controlled, with 4 spots it makes perfect fades a lot easier. Also there is the perk of having all the spare parts you could need already in stock. 

I think the rep is toying with the idea of purchasing see changers for them to do colors easier.


----------



## Charc (Dec 16, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> another perk of source 4's is that the lamp can be controlled, with 4 spots it makes perfect fades a lot easier. Also there is the perk of having all the spare parts you could need already in stock.
> I think the rep is toying with the idea of purchasing see changers for them to do colors easier.



The same can be said of Lycian 1206. I have mine programmed in the board, but my ops never trust me, and tend to leave the power switch off... they also don't get the concept of sticking with their target before they fade up. In that their target is S.L. and they douse out with their followspot pointing S.R..


----------

